# removing dust from sensor



## xROELOFx (Jun 15, 2012)

hi all,
i would like to have some tips/suggestions for removing dust from the sensor of my camera. yesterday i discovered some really annoying dust particles and so far i was not able to remove them with just a lens blower.

so i was browsing the website of my local camerastore and they sell these swaps. does anyone have experience with them? or would you suggest something else? if possible, i don't want to sent my camera to cps because it will be away for a couple of days. but i also don't want to damage my sensor. any advice is helpfull!

thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2012)

After the rocket blower, I use a Visible Dust Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright.


----------



## xROELOFx (Jun 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> After the rocket blower, I use a Visible Dust Arctic Butterfly 724 Super Bright.


thanks for your reply! this seems like an okay tool to use. i'm going to give it a try and hope none of the dust is of the sticky type that needs wet cleaning.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2012)

I've wet cleaned sensors to remove baked on dust several times. The big no no is using too much fluid, it might get under the AA filter. I usually use 5 sensor swabs before it finally comes clean, its not just a simple swipe of a wet swab.

Of course, wet cleaning is a last resort.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 16, 2012)

1. Blower.

2. More blower.

3. Send it in to canon. I've got a couple free cleanings from them. 

4. Wet cleaning with eclipse and sensor swabs. I've done it twice and wouldn't want to do it again. In a pinch, it's a lifesaver.


----------



## SambalOelek (Jun 18, 2012)

I've used Sensor Swabs with great success. I breathe lightly on them to get a wee bit of moisture (tip from Bryan Carnathan at the-digital-picture.com) and give the sensor a few swipes. Repeat if necessary.

I believe Canon does not recommend using anything but a blower if you're cleaning it on your own, so FWIW you may void your warranty...


----------



## xROELOFx (Jun 18, 2012)

thank you all for your input, i've ordered an arctic butterfly. i'll let you know of the results.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jun 18, 2012)

I tolerated a bad dust spot for 2 years because I was afraid to mess with my camera. Finally, I purchased a blower and an American Recorder cleaning package. I followed the directions and all worked out fine, wish I had done it two years ago...


----------



## xROELOFx (Jun 19, 2012)

i just used to arctic butterfly and after 3 sweeps my sensor is clean again 
i'm really really happy! thank you all for saving me from more sleepless nights!


----------

